# New Type of Omni Directional casters



## MPowers (Sep 17, 2011)

A short while ago, there was a post about a platform that had to rotate and also move across the stage. The OP was thinking about ball transfers to avoid the well known problem of swivel casters and the force needed to re-orient the casters at the beginning of a direction change. Of course several people mentioned Turtles or Zero Throw casters. 

Another, very interesting, caster has been brought to my attention, and the claim was that they are less expensive than the Turtle type. I cannot verify that as of this posting. The web site indicates that the wheels can be purchased separately and mounted in your own forks, converting your current casters.

Omni Wheels, Multi Directional Wheels, Omnidirectional Wheels, Robot Wheels, Holomonic Wheels, Ball Transfer Units

I have yet to try them, and I am curious about noise. How quiet would they be? I have seen these type of wheels used on commercial fork lifts, so strength and reliability would seem to be OK. 

Anyway, if anyone has the time or $$ to try them out (think Grad School research project) I'd love to hear the results.

Came Across the following post on SML.


> Different animal than a zero throw, but take a look at Rotacasters. They
> are a nice alternative. A couple of caveats:
> 
> The ones that meet your load requirement don't meet your budget requirement (160kg load rating, about $50);
> ...


----------



## avkid (Sep 17, 2011)

$27 per is not too bad.
Shipping from AUS may kill the deal though.

Never mind, found the North American distributor.
Rotacasters - Magnus Motion Control Solutions


----------



## porkchop (Sep 17, 2011)

Neat concept but max of 160 kgs is pretty wimpy. 80 kgs lateral load max kills it for anything I'd be buying caster for.


----------



## MPowers (Sep 18, 2011)

160 K wimpy??? That's 350 lbs. The average theatre caster is about 250 lbs. If you check the entire page there is a 220K version. Also, these are used on commercial fork lifts so heavier versions are obviously available. Also, the term lateral load refers to the actual side loading on the caster during movement, not to the weight capacity during a side ways movement. I would think the lateral loading restriction is due to the nature of caster forks being designed with two parallel plates as the support. Very strong in the direction parallel to the plates but less so in the direction perpendicular. A 1/8" steel plate gusset and a welder in the shop could cure this issue. Just thinkin'.


----------



## chausman (Sep 18, 2011)

They look a lot like those Airtrax. But not quite the same.


----------



## porkchop (Sep 18, 2011)

MPowers said:


> 160 K wimpy??? That's 350 lbs. The average theatre caster is about 250 lbs. If you check the entire page there is a 220K version. Also, these are used on commercial fork lifts so heavier versions are obviously available. Also, the term lateral load refers to the actual side loading on the caster during movement, not to the weight capacity during a side ways movement. I would think the lateral loading restriction is due to the nature of caster forks being designed with two parallel plates as the support. Very strong in the direction parallel to the plates but less so in the direction perpendicular. A 1/8" steel plate gusset and a welder in the shop could cure this issue. Just thinkin'.


 
I know, 350 lbs. is less that what we need. Plus lateral loads are going to be an issue (ever unloaded trucks onto cobble stone?). Still 10 points for a neat product. Good find.


----------



## bishopthomas (Sep 26, 2011)

You have a single object weighing over 1400 lbs?


----------



## porkchop (Sep 26, 2011)

bishopthomas said:


> You have a single object weighing over 1400 lbs?


 
Several, we travel a tractor to load and unload truck with.


----------



## avkid (Sep 27, 2011)

porkchop said:


> Several, we travel a tractor to load and unload truck with.


 Like John Deere type tractor, or a tug tractor?


----------



## porkchop (Sep 27, 2011)

avkid said:


> Like John Deere type tractor, or a tug tractor?


 
This show has a John Deere, but I like the Massey Ferguson I've had on other units.


----------



## shiben (Sep 29, 2011)

porkchop said:


> This show has a John Deere, but I like the Massey Ferguson I've had on other units.


 
For real? When is this in Chicago?


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 1, 2011)

He is absolutely speaking the truth. I love his John Deere, it saves many backs.


----------

